# [Newbie !] Low level graphical functions



## lucmoulinier (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello !

I've developped a software running on Windows and Linux that I'd like to port on Mac. this software uses low level graphical functions like (on Linux) XftDraw, XftDrawRect, or XDrawImageString.

What are the closest equivalent of these functions in the Mac Graphical API ? Can someone direct me to some documentation ?

PS: I'm aware X11 is available on Mac OS X, but I'd like to stick to the native Mac graphical environment.

Luc


----------



## szymczyk (Nov 28, 2011)

Mac applications generally use OpenGL for low-level graphics drawing. You should also take a look at Core Graphics and Quartz, which are Apple graphics technologies. You can read Apple's developer documentation at developer.apple.com. If you have installed Xcode, you can read the documentation inside Xcode.


----------

